# Y-axis HOME is wrong and Delta Controller Reset



## rkg3d (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello

Recently our CNC Router crashed during a tool change.
Since then the Y-axis home is out by about 24 inches.
That is; when we turn on the machine and run the HOME command for X, Y, Z....the X and Z return to their original correct HOME position but the Y homes 24 inches away from where it should be.

_Anyone have any ideas/suggestions on how to reset/fix the Y-axis HOME back to its original location?
_

I've read some suggestions that say to reset the Y-axis controller...but I have no idea how to do that.
The controller is a Delta - Model: ASD-A0721-AB
Inside the case is another larger box by Delta: VFD-VE FOC Control - Model: VFD110V23A-2

The controller is made by Syntec but most of the components inside are by Delta as are our X, Y, Z servo motors.

_Is it possible that resetting the Absolute coordinates to 0,0,0 would work?

Again, if anyone know how to fix or reset this error I'd really REALLY appreciate it._

Thanks
RKG


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe one of these will help or lead you to the one you need

SYNTEC CNC Manuals User Guides - CNC Manual


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine jumped the XY center point. Then I found out you're supposed to keep the tubes and lead screws greased. Rebooted and reset. No more problems ........ so far.

HJ

Live and learn


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I lubed mine yesterday and I know I need to re-level it again after this rain we just got, one back corner is a little low. Maybe I need to adjust the bearings again, I haven't done that for a while.


----------



## rkg3d (Feb 17, 2016)

In case anyone runs into the same problem...we think we've solved it.

It was a faulty cable.
The cable was faulting right where the machine "thought" was at zero on the Y-axis.
When it faulted it would tell the sensor it had been tripped.


----------

